# intercomunicador bidireccional automovil



## libarsal (Oct 25, 2007)

MI inquietud es la siguiente quisiera saber si alguno me podria ayudar con el plano para construir un intercomunicador bidireccional que trabaje con la bateria del carro ya que posee una cabina de seguridad y no escucho lo que dicen los pasajeros. 

el circuito dede contar con un boton de dos posiciones con el cual se encienda el equipo en una direccion , es decir que por el parlante que se encuentra en la cabina del conductor se escuche todo lo que se hable en la cabina del pasajero provista con un microfono.

Tambien debe contar con un boton pulsador para que en el momento que el conductor le quiera hablar al pasajero por el microfono el pasajero`pueda escuchar por el  parlante ubicado en la cabina del pasajero

El equipo debe contar ademas con controles de volumen en la cabina del pasajero y en la cabina del conductor y uno adicional para que la voz sea clara en las cabinas 

les anexo una grafica de la distribuccion.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## Ishkneon (Feb 20, 2008)

comprate 2 telefonos baratos. los conectas entre si y en serie le conectas una bateria de 1.5 v o 12 vts podes probar tambien, y ya tenes tu comunicador sencillo, saludos


----------

